# Some of the forums have been super spammed



## Sore Thumb (9 Oct 2012)

Have a look at other forums. Any mods on here to get rid of the vast amounts of spam?


----------



## vickster (9 Oct 2012)

Soon, there will be almost as many threads reporting the spam as there are spam threads


----------



## subaqua (9 Oct 2012)

some, thats an understatement


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Oct 2012)

I'm working my way through them all. Such fun first thing in the morning. Another mod has also been dealing with them.


----------



## Cubist (9 Oct 2012)

I want to know why you weren't up all night patrolling the forum to spot the intruders and deal with them as they spammed. This does absolutely nothing to reduce the fear of spam.


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Oct 2012)

One of our mods was!


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Oct 2012)

I like deep fried battered spam... this is an outrage.


----------



## Cubist (9 Oct 2012)

Auntie Helen said:


> One of our mods was!


Sorry , couldn't resist. !


----------



## Peteaud (9 Oct 2012)




----------

